# Everything is in italics?!



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Last night, I decided to do some reading. I'm about 50% through a book, and turned on the K2, and every page is now in italics. Has anyone had that happen before? I put it to sleep again, brought it back up again and it's still in italics. I don't see an option to turn on/off italics or change the font. I even went back to the menu, then went back into the book, and it's still there.

Help! I'll be gone from there for awhile (traveling today), but if anyone has any ideas on how to fix that, I would appreciate it. I don't have any hacks installed on the K2.

Ack! _Italics make for hard reading for me! Thanks for any help...._


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

This may be a stupid question but: Does it happen on all books or only one?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If it's just one book, it's likely a formatting error in that book. If so, consider asking Amazon for a refund if it is bothersome enough, or let them know you want a replacement copy if the author/publisher ever fixes it (assuming it's an Amazon e-book).

If it is all books, the first thing I'd try is a restart (Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Restart). If that does not help, then it's probably time to call Kindle customer support. (If you applied a font hack, you might want to uninstall it first and see if that was the cause, though I've not heard of any such result before.)


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Jeff said:


> This may be a stupid question but: Does it happen on all books or only one?


should just be one


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

It happened on just this one book, I think. I checked one other book and it looks ok. It's just so weird--one day the font was fine, then I opened it back up and it's italicized--even pages I've already read are.

If it's too irritating, I'll call Amazon.

Thanks!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

That's weird. Try to contact Amazon support.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Something you could try just for the heck of it: delete it from the Kindle, then reload it again from the archive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you try nog's idea, first note where you left off by location so you can find it again easily when you reload it.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> delete it from the Kindle, then reload it again from the archive.


Oooh, good idea, I'll try that tonight and let you know what happens!



> If you try nog's idea, first note where you left off by location so you can find it again easily when you reload it.


Thanks for the reminder...I never would have remembered to do that!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I read a book ages ago that head a section in all italics.  I don't remember what the book was, but partway through the book everything swapped to italics.  About a chapter and a half later, it suddenly swapped back to normal.  I just assumed it was bad formatting in the book and didn't think much about it.

Is the beginning of the book in italics now, or only the second half?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I read a book ages ago that head a section in all italics. I don't remember what the book was, but partway through the book everything swapped to italics. About a chapter and a half later, it suddenly swapped back to normal. I just assumed it was bad formatting in the book and didn't think much about it.
> 
> Is the beginning of the book in italics now, or only the second half?


The whole thing was, as far as I can tell. I went back several pages, and ones that weren't in italics suddenly were. The latest weird thing to happen is that I brought it out of sleep mode last night to read before going to sleep...and you guessed it. Everything was back to normal. I think the Kindle Gods are messin' with me!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually, this is sometimes a problem with the Mobipocket editions available from the erstwhile Blackmask.com. It is a missing html tag [/I] and the book forgets to turn off the italics. You can avoid the problem, in the Blackmask books, by jumping over the initial trouble. Go to the screen before the italics starts, then use the go to location to jump over the screen were the italics should have ended. The text should be normal unless it is a different coding error in the ebook.


----------

